# Splitting a line from a slimline dish



## Venge97RI (Mar 17, 2012)

HI All - First post here , but i have what may be a pretty simple question . 

I live in an apartment , that had a 18" round dish on the roof , that is currently Connected to my SD receiver in the bedroom . Also there is a newer Slimline dish that is on the other side of the house that feeds our HD-DVR in our living room , and our downstairs neighbors setup ( i believe they have the Genie with 2 other receivers). So last week i was eligible for an upgrade , and chose to get the HD-DVR to replace the HD box in the living room. Tech came out , did the install and all was good , until i got the 771 error on the SD receiver Now the tech didnt get on the roof , or touch either dish so i find it odd , that it happened right after the tech lef , when it was working fine the night before. So after a bit of back and forth they were unable to get a tech back out last weekend. and i couldn't take any time off work this week. so i tried for another date this weekend , and no tech's can make it , so now i have a date for 4/12 .

What im thinking about trying is to split the line from the Slimline dish , and run a new line to the bedroom to get up and running instead of having to wait another week for a tech to get out here. i know you generally need a specialized splitter to do so . and I'm not even sure if what i want to do is possible. Hoping to get some helpful info from the users here

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This depends entirely on what model SD receiver we're talking about and what the total number of tuners (including the neighbor's setup.

If the SD receiver is anything other than a D12, it doesn't support SWiM. If there's a SWM-8 or SWM-16 involved, you may be able to use a legacy output port on the switch to drive an older model.

If there isn't a standalone SWM-8 or larger switch in the system, you're probably screwed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

we need to know what type of system is feeding your HD equipment and what receivers are hooked upto the system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To be sure we understand your setup: You had an 18" round dish connected to an SD receiver in your bedroom, and nothing there was changed (the receiver or the dish). You have a Slimline dish that is feeding an HD DVR of yours, plus a Genie and 2 other devices (could be receivers or clients).

Not sure what you upgraded, as you said you had a DVR and got a DVR. Perhaps you only had a receiver before? Or did you upgrade from a DVR to a Genie?

Regardless, there is at least one problem. You and your neighbors shouldn't be sharing a dish unless it is set up in a manner to specifically support multiple accounts. Even then, it's not a good idea as one or the other of you would typically be providing power and the other would have no control over that and could lose signal if that power was removed. The other potential problem is that the dish may only be able to support up to 8 tuners total, and depending on what your neighbor actually has, you could be exceeding that 8 tuner limit. A third potential problem is if not set up properly, you would share each others playlist in a whole-home environment.

If the installer did nothing to the SD dish or the SD receiver, the fact that it is now having a problem should be unrelated to the install. How is all the wiring run? Is the coax from the round dish going directly to the SD receiver and doesn't go anyplace near the other coax for the other dish or other receivers?

The best solution would be to put your entire account on one dish, and your neighbor's on another, and keep the two entirely separated from each other.


----------



## rpe94 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a question, that I hope someone can clarify.

I have a DUAL LNB DirecTV dish (NOT HD).

I was going to run the two lines (and a cable TV line) through a multi switch. I understand about using a diplexer on the other end to split up the signals at the receiver.

But what if two of the lines, I just want to go into the DirecTV DVR Plus (I think that's what their SD DVR is called). If I don't use the Diplexer, will the line just ignore that the cable signal is running on it?

I am running two lines into the DVR because I hear it's dual tuner (I haven't purchased it, yet).

Also, does this DVR run on wi-fi - so that I can stream / view my recordings on a remote device? Please advise.

Thank you,
Ray in "Snowy" Boston


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rpe94 said:


> But what if two of the lines, I just want to go into the DirecTV DVR Plus (I think that's what their SD DVR is called). If I don't use the Diplexer, will the line *receiver *just ignore that the cable signal is running on it?


Yes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rpe94 said:


> I have a question, that I hope someone can clarify.
> 
> I have a DUAL LNB DirecTV dish (NOT HD).
> 
> ...


None of the SD DVRs have network capabilities on them (except the almost defunct R22 and is not WiFi). In order to view your playlist on mobile device, you need an HDDVR or Genie plus the GenieGo device. You also need to subscribe to HD and DVR services.


----------

